# Killing is NOT the same as blocking acrylics.



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

When I read many of the postings on KP, there seems to be a bit of a common misconception being passed around between knitters here.

Many people have asked "How do you block acrylic yarn"? and the reply time and time again has been "Blocking acrylic yarn is also called Killing the yarn". This statement is actually false. Blocking acrylics and Killing acrylic knits are two very different processes.

I keep saying that as blocking wool is different than felting wool, killing acrylics is a totally different process than blocking it.

Blocking a project made with acrylic yarn is most often done by steaming the project to get the stitches to relax, lie more evenly and to even out the size and shape of a project. You can (and should) block your acrylic projects to give them a more finished look just as you can block your wool knits to give them a finished look.

The best tutorial I have found for BLOCKING acrylics can be found here..

http://beadknitter.blogspot.com/2009/03/you-can-block-acrylic.html

Killing acrylic referrs to the process of gentle and controlled melting of the yarn. This changes the texture of the project and cannot be reversed. The telltale sign of killing is a very high sheen to the knitted piece.

This is a good explination of killing acrylics...

http://www.mooglyblog.com/acrylic-killer-a-quick-photo-tutorial/

Blocking acrylics can be done on all projects to improve their appearance and finished look. Killing acrylics is a specialized process that will change the look, texture and drape of the acrylic. It is only used on projects that will benefit from killing and you want to change the look, feel and texture of the piece.

Just as you wouldn't felt all of your wool projects, you wouldn't kill all your acrylic projects. You WILL kill some acrylic projects if you want to change the look, feel and properties of some finished projects. You WILL want to felt some projects to change the look, texture and appearance of the finished product.

Hope this helps to explain the difference.


----------



## nobelle1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Have to come up with something for killing, could be very thought provoking.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you for stating the difference..though sometimes I do feel like "killing the acrylic yarn" when it rolls up ..but I know it's not the yarns fault it's that Stockinette stitch that has to be controlled...


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you for the explanation. May have "killed" some acrylics unintentionally in my day but never seemed to ruin one.


----------



## Mshatbox (Jun 22, 2011)

I agree 100% !! Thank you for posting this. I always block all my projects.

When I wear my BLOCKED acrylic sweaters people are amazed that I made it. Because "they look so professionally finished!" 

Just think about this.... ALL sweaters that someone purchases from a store, be it wool, cotton or acrylic, have been blocked! If they were not blocked people would not buy them because they would be misshapen and look "home made" ...... again home made gets the bad rap here.....


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a blanket I just finished, (http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-139213-1.html) packaged and on the porch waiting to be picked up. I did not block it. Should I pull it in? I don't have blocking equipment, but I do have a steam iron. Hurry tell me, the mail man will come soon!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

MsMallo said:


> I have a blanket I just finished, (http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-139213-1.html) packaged and on the porch waiting to be picked up. I did not block it. Should I pull it in? I don't have blocking equipment, but I do have a steam iron. Hurry tell me, the mail man will come soon!


I am having problems clicking on your blanket link. Don't panic. If the blanket is even and looks good to the eye, you are fine. Acrylic will block when it is washed and dried in the dryer.... the dryer will provide enough heat to relax the yarn a bit. More important if it was a sweater or something that you would be wearing.

Did you ever try my Christmas cookie recipe I wrote for you? It was my Mom's and she made the BEST cookies.

I found the blanket on my own. WOW! It looks wonderful. What a great job you did. It actually looks very square lying on the bed and I don't think it needs a thing!

If this were a lace baby blanket, however, you would notice that it might not be as square as it should be and the stitches don't lie flat.... that would require a blocking for sure.

Go ahead and let the mailman pick up your gorgeous work. But you learned something new for next time. :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

MsMallo said:


> I have a blanket I just finished, (http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-139213-1.html) packaged and on the porch waiting to be picked up. I did not block it. Should I pull it in? I don't have blocking equipment, but I do have a steam iron. Hurry tell me, the mail man will come soon!


Quick reply is no. Try on a small piece first then progress to larger items. The blanket is ready to go so let it. Well that is what I would do. I have never blocked a blanket but do block smaller items.


----------



## Mshatbox (Jun 22, 2011)

Here is the link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-139213-1.html

Your blanket is beautiful.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> MsMallo said:
> 
> 
> > I have a blanket I just finished, (http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-139213-1.html) packaged and on the porch waiting to be picked up. I did not block it. Should I pull it in? I don't have blocking equipment, but I do have a steam iron. Hurry tell me, the mail man will come soon!
> ...


I did NOT!!! I'm sorry! I cannot even remember the inquiry. Did you email it? My Christmas was: Mother-in-law came to visit week before, this time staying with us. My husband had oral surgery the Thursday before Christmas, then was admitted 4 am Sat for an infection and ridiculous pain (the doc thought motrin and tylenol were good enough for the pain. Its the worst pain he has EVER been in and he's spent 10 yrs in the Army) Just a few days before his surgery my oldest daughter (7) needed to go to the ED for a breathing treatment as she had croup in the night. A few hours after my husband went to the ED I took all the kids with me (the other 2 were 9 and then 3) as my oldest had been having high fevers. (I quit after 103.8 went up to 104.2 AFTER meds) They said he had the flu, so we went home, and I did my best to keep them all comfortable as hubs could BARELY eat/drink and the kids all have varying temperatures for several days. Can I ask that you send it again. If you emailed it I will NEVER find it in my mostly junk inbox at this point.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Mshabox said:


> Here is the link
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-139213-1.html
> 
> Your blanket is beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

I found the blanket on my own. WOW! It looks wonderful. What a great job you did. It actually looks very square lying on the bed and I don't think it needs a thing! 



Go ahead and let the mailman pick up your gorgeous work. But you learned something new for next time. :thumbup:[

Thanks! I am quite proud of it. I am very pleased with its size also! And I guess since I washed and dried it that helped some on its own.


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

I did NOT!!! I'm sorry! I cannot even remember the inquiry. Did you email it? My Christmas was: Mother-in-law came to visit week before, this time staying with us. My husband had oral surgery the Thursday before Christmas, then was admitted 4 am Sat for an infection and ridiculous pain (the doc thought motrin and tylenol were good enough for the pain. Its the worst pain he has EVER been in and he's spent 10 yrs in the Army) Just a few days before his surgery my oldest daughter (7) needed to go to the ED for a breathing treatment as she had croup in the night. A few hours after my husband went to the ED I took all the kids with me (the other 2 were 9 and then 3) as my oldest had been having high fevers. (I quit after 103.8 went up to 104.2 AFTER meds) They said he had the flu, so we went home, and I did my best to keep them all comfortable as hubs could BARELY eat/drink and the kids all have varying temperatures for several days. Can I ask that you send it again. If you emailed it I will NEVER find it in my mostly junk inbox at this point.[/quote]

MsMallo I can't just read and run - well done you for surviving all that and staying sane !


----------



## kww43 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you, I had never heard of Killing. I'm sure that within the next week I will hear some reference to Killing Acrylic. Things seem to work that way.


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

When making garments to wear, do you block before or after sewing then up?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I do as much as possible before making up. Whether this is correct or not I don't know.


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks so much for the info. I'm doing the "winter's mirage" lace shawl workshop here on KP and this will help me block it when I'm done.


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks so much for the info. I'm doing the "winter's mirage" lace shawl workshop here on KP and this will help me block it when I'm done.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

cindylucifer said:


> When making garments to wear, do you block before or after sewing then up?


I would suggest blocking the pieces separately, if they are knit that way. The first time I did this was with one of my first real wool purchases. The pattern had a schematic which gave the sizes of the pieces; and instructions in the pattern book advised this. I pinned the pieces out using a tape measure, then steam blocked to size. It helped me sew the parts together, and even though I wouldn't make that sweater style again[ drop shoulder] it still is a great sweater and looks good.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> When I read many of the postings on KP, there seems to be a bit of a common misconception being passed around between knitters here.
> 
> Many people have asked "How do you block acrylic yarn"? and the reply time and time again has been "Blocking acrylic yarn is also called Killing the yarn". This statement is actually false. Blocking acrylics and Killing acrylic knits are two very different processes.
> 
> ...


Great post. Thank you for this information.


----------



## MAM136 (Feb 9, 2013)

I block all my acrylic crocheted garments. I use the interlocking blocks which I love because you can arrange them any way you like, and rustproof pins. I use the steam iron and hold it above the garment and use the extra steam button in all areas of the garment.I let it sit for 24 hrs.


----------

